
Ask HN: Does any one use PERT chart technique for software dev? - pawanpe
Was wondering how does one use PERT chart technique for software development in projects. Pls share your experience.
======
mtmail
Link to a description if anybody else is wondering
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Program_evaluation_and_review_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Program_evaluation_and_review_technique)
(never heard about it before)

